#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  My technique for relaxing

## Sigata

1.Hold your index finger in the middle of the forehead (to focus on that point)
2.Pull it around your head (continue to focus on the place where your finger touches) until you come back to the middle of the forehead.
3rd Remove your finger quickly and feel a relaxing sensation going through your body.

Note: If this is your first time doing this so try to move the body a little to and shake down the relaxing feeling.



I am sorry if my english is bad and if there are parts that you dont understand ask me what i meant and i will explain it  :Smile:

----------


## Sigata

Oh right i forgot to say that you should do this slowly ... (pretty obvious maybe)

And

That i can relax just like anyone but this really makes you relax to a new level so to say  :Big Grin:

----------

